# I loved it!



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I arrived in Orlando early Friday afternoon and spent the next several hours meeting as many SM friends as I could. I'll just say, one day is NOT enough! I really wish I could have been there all week but I'm so lucky to have been able to go at all. Next year's dates will work much better for me so I'm going to start planning now! :chili:

I was only away from my fluffs for 26 hours but I missed them so very much. Seeing all the fluffs there was amazing though and I'll say they were all so well behaved! Lots of love to go around! I truly had a most wonderful time.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Robin it was so nice to meet you in person.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

sassy's mommy said:


> Robin it was so nice to meet you in person.


 
Yes, I agree! You are so sweet! I wish you had been there all week too!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't think I even got a chance to talk to you. Too many people and too much going on, but I am so happy you were able to come and meet a bunch of us.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy you had a good time. Wish I could have been there too! Maybe next time. :thumbsup:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Robin, so glad I got to meet you, especially since my girls had Phoebe as their secret pal! It's great that you got to go for at least one day, and it's wonderful that next year's dates are better for you. It should be a blast in "Lou-a-vul"!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I clearly remember the first minute I laid eyes on you and my already "Unbearable Lightness of Being" quadrupled. I was so happy to meet you...and am right now wearing...you know what. Love you to itsy bitsy tiny pieces.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Robin -- I'm soooooooooooooooooooo happy that you could join everyone at Nationals -- even if only for a day. It was wonderful to finally meet you in person. You're amazing!!!! Glad that you made it home safe and sound.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Robin, I am so glad you made the effort to come, even if only for a day. It was wonderful to meet you. You lit up the room when you walked in. I am glad you were able to find a table at the banquet with some SMers. Hopefully next year I will get a chance to get to know you better.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Robin, it was so great meeting you and hanging out after the banquet. :hugging:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

It was good to get to meet you. I enjoyed getting to visit with you at the banquet. Again, thank you for the gift. You were such a bright spot in the trip.


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

would love to go next year, where can I find out the dates?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Robin, so glad you got to go...aren't they a fun group?! Hopefully I will see you in Louisville next year..:wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so glad you had a fun time, Robin


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

sassy's mommy said:


> Robin it was so nice to meet you in person.


It was nice meeting you too Pat! 



The A Team said:


> Yes, I agree! You are so sweet! I wish you had been there all week too!


Thank you Pat. And thanks for taking my picture with Ava. :wub:



revakb2 said:


> I don't think I even got a chance to talk to you. Too many people and too much going on, but I am so happy you were able to come and meet a bunch of us.


Next time, I'm hoping for more than a few hours. :thumbsup:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> So happy you had a good time. Wish I could have been there too! Maybe next time. :thumbsup:


Next time indeed! It was so much fun!



socalyte said:


> Robin, so glad I got to meet you, especially since my girls had Phoebe as their secret pal! It's great that you got to go for at least one day, and it's wonderful that next year's dates are better for you. It should be a blast in "Lou-a-vul"!


Jackie, I loved meeting you and little Cozette! She is adorable. "Lou-a-vul" is right!



Sylie said:


> I clearly remember the first minute I laid eyes on you and my already "Unbearable Lightness of Being" quadrupled. I was so happy to meet you...and am right now wearing...you know what. Love you to itsy bitsy tiny pieces.


Oh Sylvia, you are just like I imagined! I enjoyed meeting you so much and I'm glad you like your bracelet. How neat that it matched what you were already wearing!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Robin, it was great to meet you! Thanks for the gift. 

I hope you seriously start making those hair parting needles. I'll definitely get one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Robin -- I'm soooooooooooooooooooo happy that you could join everyone at Nationals -- even if only for a day. It was wonderful to finally meet you in person. You're amazing!!!! Glad that you made it home safe and sound.


Thanks Lynn. I wouldn't trade those hours for anything!



educ8m said:


> Robin, I am so glad you made the effort to come, even if only for a day. It was wonderful to meet you. You lit up the room when you walked in. I am glad you were able to find a table at the banquet with some SMers. Hopefully next year I will get a chance to get to know you better.


Deb, I was so worried I wouldn't be able to sit at an SM table but it worked out! :chili: That was just my poor planning I guess. It was wonderful to meet you too!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

mysugarbears said:


> Robin, it was so great meeting you and hanging out after the banquet. :hugging:


Nice meeting you too Debbie and remember, I don't like to drive. :HistericalSmiley: That was so much fun!



angel's mom said:


> It was good to get to meet you. I enjoyed getting to visit with you at the banquet. Again, thank you for the gift. You were such a bright spot in the trip.


Lynne, I enjoyed visiting with you too! I'm glad you like your little bead. Those were fun to make.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

aprilb said:


> Robin, so glad you got to go...aren't they a fun group?! Hopefully I will see you in Louisville next year..:wub:


They are a fun group April. :chili: I'll see you next year! 



zooeysmom said:


> I'm so glad you had a fun time, Robin


Thanks Elisabeth!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> Robin, it was great to meet you! Thanks for the gift.
> 
> I hope you seriously start making those hair parting needles. I'll definitely get one.
> 
> ...


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Robin - what can I say...I had a blast getting to meet you in person. We had so much fun after the banquet hanging out with you (wait, do you remember that?). Thank you for the goodies too, you do amazingly beautiful glass work.

Shoot Fire On A Brick!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm sad I didn't get to go and meet all of you wonderful gals! I know we'd have fun!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry I didn't get to spend more time with you. By the time you got there, I was pretty much partied out. Hopefully we can meet up again soon. I definitely have to to get to Tallehassee one of these days. I love your art glass, and I'm so glad I at least got to meet you.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Robin, it was so nice to meet you Friday afternoon, even thought it was only for a few minutes. Mom and I both thank you for the gift - so beautiful. You are very talented.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Robin - what can I say...I had a blast getting to meet you in person. We had so much fun after the banquet hanging out with you (wait, do you remember that?). Thank you for the goodies too, you do amazingly beautiful glass work.
> 
> Shoot Fire On A Brick!


artytime: Yes, it was all :drinkup: after the banquet, then I was like :smstarz: a little later and then the next day, :embarrassed:. That's what happens when you cram 4 days worth of fun into a few short hours! Really though, I had a blast and will carry the memory (or what I actually CAN remember :HistericalSmiley of that trip with me for a long time! Laura, you are as sweet as you are beautiful and I look forward to seeing you again one day. And by the way, I love my gift from you!




StevieB said:


> I'm sad I didn't get to go and meet all of you wonderful gals! I know we'd have fun!


Celeta, the only way we could have had more fun is if you had been there with us. Next time!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

revakb2 said:


> I am so sorry I didn't get to spend more time with you. By the time you got there, I was pretty much partied out. Hopefully we can meet up again soon. I definitely have to to get to Tallehassee one of these days. I love your art glass, and I'm so glad I at least got to meet you.


Reva, I would love to get together! It was a pleasure meeting you too!



maggie's mommy said:


> Robin, it was so nice to meet you Friday afternoon, even thought it was only for a few minutes. Mom and I both thank you for the gift - so beautiful. You are very talented.


I wish I could have gotten there sooner Pat, but I keep saying, a little time was better than none at all! Very nice to meet you!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Robin I hate that we didn't have much time to talk, but I am sure we'll get together soon. And thank you for the gift, you know I just love your stuff!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Robin I hate that we didn't have much time to talk, but I am sure we'll get together soon. And thank you for the gift, you know I just love your stuff!


Marti, yes we will get together soon! I hate I missed meeting your babies though...


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

It was GREAT meeting you! It was short but INTENSE to say the least! :HistericalSmiley: 



LuvMyBoys said:


> Robin - what can I say...I had a blast getting to meet you in person. We had so much fun after the banquet hanging out with you (wait, do you remember that?). Thank you for the goodies too, you do amazingly beautiful glass work.
> 
> *Shoot Fire On A Brick*!


:HistericalSmiley: You took those last words out of my mouth Laura!!! - Miss you! :blush:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Robin! I am SO happy I got to meet you in person! We've got to plan to hang out more at the next one  Thank you so much for the glass blown charm  I love it! You are beautiful and so talented, my friend!!! Obi sends a kiss :wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Bibu said:


> It was GREAT meeting you! It was short but INTENSE to say the least! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> 
> :HistericalSmiley: You took those last words out of my mouth Laura!!! - Miss you! :blush:


Nice meeting you too Cory and THANK YOU!!!



hoaloha said:


> Robin! I am SO happy I got to meet you in person! We've got to plan to hang out more at the next one  Thank you so much for the glass blown charm  I love it! You are beautiful and so talented, my friend!!! Obi sends a kiss :wub:


Awww, thanks Marisa! Please tell little Obi I think he's even more handsome in furson! Can't wait to see you again!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> I hope you seriously start making those hair parting needles. I'll definitely get one.


Oh, me too! I was telling Aastha that I meant to buy one of the hair parting needles at the grooming vender's and completely forgot, so now I'm really happy that I didn't get one since I want one of yours! I can't wait!

I'm glad we took the initiative to get you a place setting and chair at our table-- as I said, I've been the lone SMer at a table before and it's not near as much fun


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

socalyte said:


> Oh, me too! I was telling Aastha that I meant to buy one of the hair parting needles at the grooming vender's and completely forgot, so now I'm really happy that I didn't get one since I want one of yours! I can't wait!
> 
> I'm glad we took the initiative to get you a place setting and chair at our table-- as I said, I've been the lone SMer at a table before and it's not near as much fun


Jackie, I would have cried if I had not been able to sit with SM'ers! Thanks so much for your help! I can't wait to get started on those knitting needle hair parting thingies!!! :chili: I'll send you one for sure!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

eiksaa said:


> Robin, it was great to meet you! Thanks for the gift.
> 
> I hope you seriously start making those hair parting needles. I'll definitely get one. Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh, if you make those i would definitely order one! :yes:



MoonDog said:


> Nice meeting you too Debbie and remember, I don't like to drive. :HistericalSmiley: That was so much fun!


I haven't forgotten, we'll have to figure out the logistics for you, me and Laura, but we have time. Oh and i forgot thank you so much for the adorable little pawprint. 




LuvMyBoys said:


> Robin - what can I say...I had a blast getting to meet you in person. We had so much fun after the banquet hanging out with you (wait, do you remember that?). Thank you for the goodies too, you do amazingly beautiful glass work.
> 
> Shoot Fire On A Brick!


Oh, i totally forgot about that! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

mysugarbears said:


> Oh, if you make those i would definitely order one! :yes:
> 
> It'll show up when you least expect it. My treat!
> 
> ...


So did I. :HistericalSmiley:


----------

